

TrueCrypt Explained (2008) - TheAuditor
http://blog.bjrn.se/2008/01/truecrypt-explained.html

======
mschuster91
Too bad the comment section is filled with blogspammers :/

------
dang
Url changed from [http://jessenoller.com/blog/2008/01/14/truecrypt-
explained-i...](http://jessenoller.com/blog/2008/01/14/truecrypt-explained-in-
python), which points to this.

